# Equimanthorns vs Abruptum which you like best so far in conceptual black metal?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I really like Equimanthorns and dig there a breed of darkness but acknowledge Abruptum is also made of pure black ink.

Needless to says I have all thee Abrutpum and Equimanthorns releases, the full length.

What up my alley if I like experimental ambient black metal?


----------

